# Jasper County 2009/2010



## ditchdoc24

I know we have a bunch of folks here that hunt in Jasper County. Let's hear from yall!!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter

Our 20th year in Jasper County.


----------



## Canebrake

Been eating at the Monticello DQ since I was 4 years old! 

For earthmover....Mike, I heard you found three dead deer in the creek recently?  Sounds like blue tongue...did you look at their feet for cracked hoofs?  Were they all in the same area or scattered about the property?  Has anyone else had problems with blue tongue in Jasper this year?


----------



## BIGGUS

Won't be long now!!!


----------



## ditchdoc24

For those of yall who don't live in the area and have freshly planted food plots, we got a good soaking rain here on the north end of the county yesterday afternoon. I was leaving out for work yesterday morning and had a small buck cross the road in front of me less than 100 yards from my driveway. All the deer I've seen look healthy and well fed! It should be a good year.


----------



## bilgerat

Ive been hunting around the Monticello area for 20+ years, Im in a club in the SW corner of Jasper now, 12 miles from town , they are scheduled to start cutting all our timber any day now, gonna be alot different this season


----------



## nevamiss270

I've hunted Jasper all my life, going down to check cams, move stands etc on friday!


----------



## ditchdoc24

Looks like we are fixing to get some more rain this evening. Wind is blowing and the sky's getting dark. Them plots are going to be SWEEEETTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Still here Doc, Hunting a few miles south of Monticello for the past 20 years.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Glad to have you again F&H........... We didn't get very much rain at my house yesterday evening. I thought we were gonna get a gully washer.


----------



## aa136

Wife said it was dark down there now. I am at work in covington. We have a couple of deer in the yard every night. Hoping the dove fields will do good. We have 20 acres of dead corn to cut down too. Im missing a great pyramise dog too if anyone sees it around 83 and feldspar please let me know


----------



## ditchdoc24

I was coming down hwy 11 on the way home from work and it was dark with some lightning flashing down towards monticello. No rain here at the house yet.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Good heavy rain here on the north side of the county this evening. Lasted about 30-40 minutes.


----------



## ibowhunt

i hunt 330 acres off bullard rd.. our summer plots did great... looking forwad to getting our winter plots planted... got some good picts of bucks this summer... cant wait till bow season get here!!!!


----------



## cgn526

Ditchdoc the plots me & you put in on the powerline are up and green. The ones on the 1st hill didn't make as well. We'll probably just reseed those. When 'ya gonna put up that powerline stand?


----------



## Nastytater

I guess I have to introduce myself,First year for this to me...My name is James,I've been hunting in Jasper all Hunting career....I followed into it after my dad and my grandfather so i guess I am a third generation hunter for Jasper County....Use to hunt off of Murder Creek but for the last 18 years,I've been hunting on the National forest south of Monticello between Clay Road and hwy 83.
       I hope to get into a club down that way if the prices are right and the deer herds are plentiful(if anybody remembers what that use to be like),but haven't run across too many of those here lately.
    Maybe someone will read this post and maybe contact me if an opening opens up....Good to hear that folks are still in Jasper....And the deer too....


----------



## ditchdoc24

Glad to have you James! We're still hunting deer in Jasper County and I've been here for about 10 years now. This is a great place to live and hunt. You need to come down to Monticello for the Deer Festival. Usually it's the first weekend in November and it's a great event to bring your kids and spend a day on the square downtown. 

CGN- I've been meaning to get down to the club and check out the plots. As much rain as we've had lately, they better be green! Let me know what your schedule is like so we can go put that stand up. I found some wheels and tires for my trailer so that's a big help too. I'll give you a call tomorrow and we can see about putting up that stand.


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

I live/hunt a small tract in North Jasper and really would like to know if anyone else has seen this guy on Trail Camera.  Been watching him a couple of years and would love to see more pics and learn his patterns.  
Persimmons are falling good on our place and the muscadines are still green and hanging.


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

Canebrake said:


> Been eating at the Monticello DQ since I was 4 years old!
> 
> For earthmover....Mike, I heard you found three dead deer in the creek recently?  Sounds like blue tongue...did you look at their feet for cracked hoofs?  Were they all in the same area or scattered about the property?  Has anyone else had problems with blue tongue in Jasper this year?



You poor thing......  
They do serve up some good chicken tenders and fries!


----------



## cgn526

Saw 4 this morning. 2 fawns, a yearling, and a mature doe came through eating muscadines about 10 am. One of the fawns busted me and a tractor in a nearby field spooked the rest. Glad to see some first time out.

The muscadines were heavy in some spots and spotty in others.


----------



## BDFS

*Jasper County*

A few white oaks dropping this weekend. Saw two does in the evening moving from the hardwoods to thick pines. pretty much uneventful hunting. great to be back. yall let me know what's going on.


----------



## earth mover

We  had  one  doe   killed  this  past  Sat.Live  weight   about   120 lbs.I  saw  3   all  weekend.Were  south  of  Monticello.


----------



## BIGABOW

hwy 16 east of Monticello! food plot washing away as of Sunday evening.


----------



## BDFS

*Jasper county at hwy 142 and hwy 16*

Hunted Friday sept. 25th. saw two does right at dark. My trail cam pics from the past two weeks shows the deer moving in the am and up to 3:00 in the after noon. Think if you sit until noon or so you will see more deer. not much going on in the evening.


----------



## biggtruxx

Jasper county for the 4th year myself.... we hunt down off the ocmulgee wise creek area south of the dam at lake jackson.
Hope to get in there this weekend and flang a stick at some backstrap if the lords willin. We had planted some plots but too close to the creek. when we went to check them out we expected them to be messed up but not gone..... well they were gone! covered in silt and sand..... 2 days wasted :/ oh well least we still got the other 4 that were on high ground! Good luck to all hope your season is blessed!


----------



## cowkiller

Went down last Sat. to check on food plots. Looking good with all the rain. We have one plot we put in that is in sight of camp, and about 5pm we where standing around shooting the breeze and a six point ran right out in the plot looked at us and took off.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

How's the acorn crop lookin'? I'm headin' down tonight and hopefully will be able to sling an arrow.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Acorn crop is very good, dropping all day long.

White oaks already dropping also.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I saw 7 deer this morning eating white oaks.

Saw 5 does in the afternoon.


----------



## cowkiller

One doe killed in the afternoon on our club. It was in a food plot with oaks on the edge.


----------



## matthew

food plot is coming up, starting to see more signs of life in the woods.


----------



## earth mover

Know   deer  seen  this  past  weekend   at  our  club.Alot   of  pics    at  night   on  the   tril  cam.


----------



## aa136

I havent been in the woods much just to bush hog some roads. A friend of ours has been hunting the farm but hasn't seen much but some coyots. I want them worse than any deer so I will be in the woods calling them this weekend. I may slide over onto the national forest at the big swamp and see if ones lying around my side of it, if we dont float away  first


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Let a six point walk this afternoon, at 12:45 pm.


----------



## cowkiller

I am headed down thurs. for 10 days looks like some good weather on tap!!!


----------



## earth mover

I  saw  3    yesterday   evening   around    7:00pm.And   this    coming   weekend   is   looking   good   as   for  the  temps   going   down  to  the   middle   to  low   40's.


----------



## cgn526

Jumped one up walking in this evening. Saw nothing for the ML opener. Saw 4 the 3rd week of bow season. Saw 1 the last week. That's 10 (including opening day) in 6 hunts. Not spectacular, but steady.


----------



## Canebrake

Deer were moving around 6:00 pm last night in a steady rain.  Went down to check an acorn tree and saw 15-20 in the fields around hwy 11 and ONF.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Almost time!!!! Good luck to everyone. I'll be snuggled in my stand listening for that first shot to ring out. Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe deer season,


----------



## 01Foreman400

I saw 3 does and 2 bucks Friday Morning and 2 does that evening.

Saturday morning I saw 7 bucks and 14 does.

I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Let a 4 pointer walk at about 0830 this morning and jumped 2 does as I was walking out. Total deer seen on our club this morning was 16 with the son of one of our members getting his first deer! Nice way to start the season. I'll be back in the woods tomorrow evening.


----------



## aa136

Guy killed a nice one on our property in Newton Co. Nice wide 9pt. Some goober shot a dinky rack 6pt on national forest and I guess tracked it onto our property right in front of a friend of ours and shot it again. He said the points were no longer than an inch each. He had saw the deer but wouldn't shoot it. We are gonna have to put a big fence up to keep those people out. Its bad to have to do that, but we questioned if he wasnt hunting our property anyway since it didn't look injured when he first saw it. Some people dont care what they do. The game warden knows about the problem and said just call and he would take care of it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I saw a 3 small bucks and 3 does this morning.


----------



## cowkiller

Back home for a one day break, I killed a nice doe on the 16th with the smoke pole. I hunted for 6 days and saw 20 deer in all 4 bucks and one button head were all the bucks I saw. From a thread I saw on deer hunting forum these deer are lucky to be living around my food plots because looks like we still have a lot of if its brown its down going on!! The land owner of our club killed a huge 11 pointer on Sunday afternoon looks like it will be in 140's will try to post a pic of this nice Jasper buck.


----------



## earth mover

We    have    some  rubs .But  I  have  not   seen  any  scrapes   yet.Will   look   tomorrow.We  had   4  killed    opening   weekend  of  Gun    season.Spike,4 pt,Med  size  doe  and  a   real  big  doe.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

No deer have hit the dirt on our property yet. They're moving though. Next weekend!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Have been seeing scrape since Thursday.  

Haven't seen the bear yet this year EM.  But then I haven't been deep into the Federal land yet.

Have been seeing does and one six point.


----------



## redneckhunting

i have done alot of my hunting in monticello. off of 16 in my uncle deer camp, and my grandmas off of 83.. i let 3 walk saturday night and my uncle killed a nice 12 pt last sunday.


----------



## matthew

My son killed his 1st deer, it was an 8 point. Bucks are starting to take a real interest in the does on my property here in Newborn.
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

One doe down! She hit the ground at 5:34pm on Halloween.


----------



## joshwoods

got a small 8 pointer on Oconee national forest in hillsboro on NOV, 4 at about 7:00 am.

they are ruttin I saw him the night before runnin a doe, and then grunted him in the next morning.

I will try to post a pic later, but he was nothing big but decent for a national forest buck. nice tall tines and about a 13-14 inch spread. we estimated that he was 3 1/2 to 4 years old.

and I am pretty sure I sat up against a tree that was full of chiggers, and it sucks.


----------



## Steve Thompson

*big buck*

Been hunting in Jasper for 21 years. 
 It seems like the doe have thinned out a little bit. I like the game wardens around here and hate the poachers, road hunters. Someone shot on our property at 3 AM past Sunday morning. I'm afraid that these tough times will cause more night hunters to rise. 
Just in case you did'nt see our first buck this year, see below


----------



## JWF III

> and I am pretty sure I sat up against a tree that was full of chiggers, and it sucks.



Yes It Does.

Wyman


----------



## earth mover

I  saw  a  small  buck   chasing  a   doe   last  Sat.I  don't  think   the  big  boys   are   ready  yet.I  think   the  pre  rut   is   starting  now.We  had  some   real  big  bucks   killed  this  past   week   in  Butts  Co.I  'm  going  in  the  morning.Hope   there  moving   on  the  ONF  in  the  morning.


----------



## biggtruxx

Hunt Jasper myself as well. South of the Dam at Jackson lake just East of the ocmulgee. Anyone seeing any running? I had a doe walk up on me Saturday afternoon with a button head by her side. She definatley isnt in yet. I just hope this isnt a trickle rut as we have had the past few years. I hope to see them running like dogs after a hog!.......


----------



## ibowhunt

i hunt off bullard rd in jasper county saw a young 7pt and a spike chasing the same doe friday evening the 6th of november my dad watched a 2 and a half year old 8pt chase a doe saturday evening in a food plot... looks like there fixing to get started...


----------



## nevamiss270

the small bucks are starting to chase, we killed a 200lb 14pt last weekend and an 8pt was killed last night.  14pt was by himself and the 8 was with 2 does.  Ill be down there tomorrow afternoon to see what i can do!


----------



## biggtruxx

I'll be on stand Friday-Monday hopefully I'll get to see a little bit of action! Brush Shot hunting club is where I'll be!


----------



## TAG

I'll be on ONF around Hillsboro for 8 days starting this Friday. It sounds like the chase will still be on!!!


----------



## elkoholic

We hunt off of Barr Bridge Rd.  and we have had no big deer killed!! We have a 130 inch or bigger club.  One member killed a 127 inch 10 pt on opening day afternoon.  It was gemped up and he did not think he would make it much longer.  It looked like someone shot him with a bow.  Anyone hunt close by?  I hear alot of shooting close by.. I saw a 120 inch 9 pt on Tuesday in the rain...  Just trying to wait for the big guys to show up...


----------



## earth mover

We  have  only   taken  8   deer  so  far.We   had   between   15 to  20   killed   by  this time  last  year.I don't    know  if  it's  the  weather  or  what.We  do  have  alot  of  Bears   in  the  area  around  us   this   year.Are  club   is   surounded  by  the  ONF.


----------



## cgn526

Only 5 deer killed on our club this season. Less than 20 deer seen since Nov 1. Only rutting activity was seen at end of October. Last buck seen was Nov 7. Lots of dogs and coyotes running the deer we did see. Took a 120 lb doe Tuesday with dark hocks.


----------



## Nastytater

I've been hunting the ONF for the last 18 years but been Hunting Jasper for the better part of 26 years....
     This year saw some does during the archery season feeding on acorns....Saw a nice Buck(8 Pointer) get chased up by another hunter in a Pine thicket crossing  Dan Gun rd.....

    Very few rubs this year to report and no signs of scrapes......Where have all the deer gone too?  Usually by now there would be atleast 2 does in my freezer,but none seen....


----------



## cephus91

biggtruxx said:


> I'll be on stand Friday-Monday hopefully I'll get to see a little bit of action! Brush Shot hunting club is where I'll be!



Trux,

I am your neighbor at pioneer timber.  Would love to compare notes.  Been hunting at that spot for 15 years.


----------



## cowkiller

Killed a big doe on 12/17/09 we did a two man drive in a clear cut to get em to move, saw 4 one small buck shot the biggest doe out of the bunch. I know alot of folks are not seeing much this year but I have had the best year in about 6 years it my first in Jasper. But I am hunting land where we are very picky about what we are shooting we have only killed 4 deer 3 does and a 145 in. 12 point. We planted radish's this year they are unreal the deer love them


----------



## earth mover

There    starting   to   rut    again.We  had  a  nice  6 pter   killed  this  past  Sat   the  19th.He  came  in  to  a  grunt   call   at  5:40pm.His   tursal   gland  was   black   and   wet.


----------



## GlockSpeed31

Well, I am heading down there this weekend for the first time this season (I know, nothing like waiting to the last minute to hunt. Dang work gets in the way). Hopefully I will see something, need meat for the freezer.


----------



## earth mover

I  killed   a  big  doe  this    morning.Just  got  a  call   and   two   more  were   shot  this    evening.Man  I  was  cutting  it close.


----------



## earth mover

On  12-31-09   we  had  a  big  six  pter   killed  that evening.Club  member   said  he  was  chasing  two  doe's.


----------



## ibowhunt

could somebody tell me when the deer banquet in monticello is and who to get in touch with if i would like to go? has anybody ever been to it and is it worth going to?


----------



## ditchdoc24

Are you talking about the Deer Festival?


----------



## cephus91

Deer festival was a couple months ago.  On a side note, there is a group of guys that are working toward getting Jasper County landowners and hunters together as a giant cooperative.  I am looking forward to participating in this and I hope others are as well.  I think this concept is ahead of the curve.  They have a website that is still under construciton - http://deercapitalga.com.  Also, you can reach them by phone at 770-337-5430 or 706-468-2044. They have already had one meeting and plan to have another in the near future.  Below is an exerpt from an email that one of the founders, Adam McGinnis, recently sent me:

Thanks for touching base with us. At the meeting on Saturday we discussed what Deer
Capital is and we all are on the same page that Deer Capital means big bucks and good qty
of deer to keep the kids interested. The plan we are going to implement is on the line of
QDM with education based on letting the 1 and 2 year old Bucks walk. We will put together
a brochure for landowners and hunters explaining our mission and educational directives
for the coming 2010 season and beyond. We are all in the same mindset that everyday we
wait we are going backwards and the time to act is now!!! We are making contact list and
also a map to show which property owners/hunters are on board with bringing Jasper county
to the top as Deer Capital. Forward all information to this secure site and none of the
info will be sold or used to solicite business. 

the email address is info@deercapitalga.com


----------



## ibowhunt

the gon said they were having a end of the year banquet and the ones who killed big deer this year in jasper county would be there to share their story... cant remember if it was in the september or october gon.. thanks for the info on the deer capital meeting i would love to attend the next one....


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

y'all ready for some turkeys?


----------



## cephus91

Ready to go and know where they are roosting


----------



## ibowhunt

How bout a gobbling report from Jasper county the
y
doing anything yet


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

Heard some gobblers on the opener. Wasn't hunting, had to fix the door some lowlife ripped off the cabin.


----------



## cephus91

Gobbling all over the place - killed two opening am.  One had 3 beards.


----------



## BuckCommander

Been huntin on Jackson Lake Rd. for 8 years now. Love the land and wildlife population, great hunting. The only thing i dislike is the poachers and trespassers. We have people trespassing on a pretty regular basis, I have personally caught them and told them that if I catch them again I will be getting the sherif involved. The people still continue to trespass, and I am fed up with it, we have had feeders, stands, and even a 4-wheeler stolen off of the land. If I catch them its gonna be a bad day for them because I will definatley be getting the sherrif/game warden involved, or maybe take matters into my own hands depending on what kind of mood im in, and thats not gonna be pretty. But other than that I love Jasper Co. hunting!


----------



## BIGABOW

cephus91 said:


> deer festival was a couple months ago.  On a side note, there is a group of guys that are working toward getting jasper county landowners and hunters together as a giant cooperative.  I am looking forward to participating in this and i hope others are as well.  I think this concept is ahead of the curve.  They have a website that is still under construciton - http://deercapitalga.com.  Also, you can reach them by phone at 770-337-5430 or 706-468-2044. They have already had one meeting and plan to have another in the near future.  Below is an exerpt from an email that one of the founders, adam mcginnis, recently sent me:
> 
> Thanks for touching base with us. At the meeting on saturday we discussed what deer
> capital is and we all are on the same page that deer capital means big bucks and good qty
> of deer to keep the kids interested. The plan we are going to implement is on the line of
> qdm with education based on letting the 1 and 2 year old bucks walk. We will put together
> a brochure for landowners and hunters explaining our mission and educational directives
> for the coming 2010 season and beyond. We are all in the same mindset that everyday we
> wait we are going backwards and the time to act is now!!! We are making contact list and
> also a map to show which property owners/hunters are on board with bringing jasper county
> to the top as deer capital. Forward all information to this secure site and none of the
> info will be sold or used to solicite business.
> 
> The email address is info@deercapitalga.com



awesome saved that site as a favorite, i hope they make jasper a trophy county


----------



## briarpatch

Anybody interested in Deer Capital, or who has killed a nice buck out of Jasper County bring him to our Monster Wall. We have scheduled it to be held, weather permitting, on the town square in Monticello October 2nd. Also our board members will be there with brochures explaining what Deer Capital is, and what we are trying to achieve in Jasper County. We have made a lot of progress and have a lot of good things planned for this year. We raised enough money to buy two signs last year. They are on Hwy 212 at the 4 way, and on Hwy 142 at Broughton Rd we got them up today.


----------



## briarpatch

There is a thread in the Deer Hunting Section about Deer Capital if anyone is watching this to get updates.


----------



## seeemmiss

Why don't you update the web site with this info? I checked it out and found nothing about upcoming events other than the run in November and a Banquet in January.  Thanks for the info. I have a club in Jasper county and would really like to see the county turned into a trophy buck county.


----------



## briarpatch

seeemmiss, scroll down dont click on the events section on the site. All our events for this season are on there. Sorry, we are not computer folks.


----------

